# New, earlier monthly release date for MAC in Sweden



## InspiredBlue (Jun 29, 2010)

Important news my dear local addicts: The monthly collection releases will be on the 8th of each month from now at the Swedish counters. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





This will start on July 8th with In the Groove, so don't miss out! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





(The information is confirmed by a trainer.)


----------

